
Plastics–not simply garbage - endswapper
https://phys.org/news/2017-05-plasticsnot-simply-garbage.html
======
h2onock
The simple answer to plastic bag pollution has already been invented. It's
called 'paper bags'.

~~~
analogmemory
"With regard to plastic bags, for example, paper ones do not provide an eco-
friendly alternative either, according to the "Deutsche Umwelthilfe"
environmental organization. Producing them requires much more energy, and
water and chemicals are used that are harmful to the environment. The
environmental footprint of a paper bag is thus worse than that of a plastic
one disposed of properly."

~~~
exclusiv
Disposed of properly is a big caveat though no?

~~~
kwhitefoot
Depends where you are. In the UK it's a huge problem, Norway, Poland,
Switzerland not so much.

~~~
exclusiv
So basically if you have a population of any size it's a problem.

~~~
kwhitefoot
Are you trying to say that Poland is sparsely populated? Compared to the UK it
is not so crowded but it's hardly sparse and Switzerland is not far behind the
UK

People per km2 UK: 268 Switzerland: 203 Poland: 123 USA: 33 Norway: 16; but
almost everyone lives within 50km of the coast, the mountains and the high
plateau are even more sparsely populated.

Source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_and_territor...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_and_territories_by_population_density)

